# Tea or Coffee???



## Simple_Graduate (Sep 3, 2006)

*www.businessworld.in/SEP0406/market.asp

Generation-X is all about trends. With the coffee culture catching up, there is a sudden rise in the number of coffee shops, especially in urban India. Today, there are around 500 Barista and Café Coffee Day outlets across the country. And the loser in the hot beverages segment has been good old tea.
In 2003, consumption of coffee was about 20 per cent less than that of tea. Since then, however, there has been a gradual decline in tea consumption. Last year, it went down by 5 million kg from 239.31 million kg the year before. Now the tea industry is fighting back.

It has opened two flanks against coffee. First, it is trying to counter the cafes with swanky retail outlets, the so-called tea bars. Second, it is coming up with a variety of flavours for those who want something different from the standard stuff.

Notice the array of specialised teashops in bookstores or even in coffee shops. Take Cha Bar in Oxford bookstore, an Apeejay Group initiative, or Tea Centre, a stand alone store in Mumbai, or Passion Tea’s ‘Passion My Cup of Tea’. They are all driven by the single goal of ‘making tea drinking a special occasion’. Priti Paul, director, Apeejay Surrendra Group, which owns Cha Bar, explains: “We are primarily a tea drinking nation. With the changes in lifestyle, we no longer offer the same beverage when guests come over or we go out. So, we need to make tea drinking an an occasion by itself.”
Says Dilip Singh, manager, Tea Centre: “We wish to give customers a pleasurable and classy experience, hence a special shop and over 200 variants, which one won’t find anywhere else.” More importantly, tea companies are fighting back with more variety, better ambience and more style. You just need to read the menu at the Char Bar in Oxford Book Store. It has 67 varieties of tea on offer. There is even a ‘cutting chai’, the staple tea you get on the streets of Mumbai. 

The sudden shift in the tea-selling environment has changed the way companies look at their tea business. Be it Tata Tea, Brook Bond or Lipton, all are trying their hand at variants. “The no-mess way of drinking tea is becoming more popular,” says Sangeeta Talwar, executive director (marketing), of the Rs 486-crore Tata Tea. The company is planning to launch tea bags with Indian and fruit flavours. With flavoured tea, teabags, tea vending machines, iced tea and special tea bars, companies are focusing on reintroducing tea as a trendy social beverage, making it an urban contemporary experience away from the dhabas.

Much of this increases the ‘fun quotient’ of tea, helping it connect with younger people. More importantly, it also helps push up margins. So, the same cuppa, which would cost you Rs 5 from a roadside chaiwala, comes for about Rs 50 in plush new teashops. Whether it is enough to take on the might of coffee, especially after the Starbucks of the world come in, is not clear. But, for now, it is giving tea much-needed appeal among the Gen-X.

So which is it? Tea for me.


----------



## JGuru (Sep 3, 2006)

Sometimes Tea, sometimes Coffee. Sometimes none!!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 3, 2006)

I drink all 3, Mornin Milk, Afternoon Tea, Night Coffee


----------



## Sourabh (Sep 3, 2006)

wow, nice topic. Makes me recollect the ad campaign's which went on a not so long ago on tele. 'Definitely, a tea drinker' or something on those lines.

For the records, I am a proud tea drinker. Coffee is OK, for a change. Tea is always the preferred beverage. A few weeks back, there were these small pin-up's on many restaurants in Mumbai telling about the health benefits of tea under a public awareness campaign by the Tea Board of India or something. I dont recollect the url of the website, would update it when I hit that spot the next time!


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 3, 2006)

waaah! what a nice friendly debate! 

Hmmmmmmmmm
High quality tea is the best, but anything below that is trumped by coffee 

@qwerty: ew what is your pic supposed to be?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 3, 2006)

its Poring from Ragnarok


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 3, 2006)

At morning : Tea
After taking bath : Tea
At evening : Tea
At night (Before dinner) : Tea


----------



## go_gamez (Sep 3, 2006)

i love lemon ice tea..and cold coffee ..in collg everyday..and at home its tea all the way !!


----------



## blueshift (Sep 3, 2006)

i m definately a tea drinker but not more than 2 cups per day.


----------



## SolidSnake (Sep 3, 2006)

Tea at home and Coffee in office.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 3, 2006)

i wil prefer Tea...becoz it is less harmful.


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 3, 2006)

I love Coffee. In fact my mom makes great coffee that we were made to love coffee. One thing that's not good about coffee is that if it's not made good, then you'll not like it. Tea on the other hand, even if it's made OK, we can still have it. 

I like Coffee flavours and varieties like Cappuccino, frappé or cold coffee. I love them more than the iced tea or the lemon tea. Coffee IMO is suave, Svelte and posh. 


By the way, I've added a poll.


----------



## freakanomics (Sep 4, 2006)

Guys.....i doubt this is the weirdest question ever posted in a forum.....any way it is good that people are so imaginative......my say is coffee......tea is boring for me.......i mean just for me.......A CUP OF COFFEE ON A COLD MORNING IS THE BEST WAY TO START A DAY/////


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 4, 2006)

@Dr Grudge: Thanks for not putting any silly (can't decide)/(I like both) options in the poll 

And @thread originator: totally repping yopu for this poll (I've just come for the horrifying "national language" poll)


----------



## praka123 (Sep 4, 2006)

I Love Tea(chaaya!).but  more in kerala like me drink *sharja shake *


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 4, 2006)

50-50



very nice!

Lets hope it stays that way


----------



## Vyasram (Sep 4, 2006)

is there an option called none. i drink cocoa milk

also add another option "i do not drink milk" for peta guyz

also a funny website www.milksucks.com


----------



## mAYHEM (Sep 4, 2006)

Tea when its hot and Coffee on cooler days.Hot Coffee tastes better in winter.
So its 60:40


----------



## crack_head (Sep 4, 2006)

Coffee


----------



## Sykora (Sep 4, 2006)

I don't mind tea, but given a choice between the two, I'd probably come down on coffee.


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 4, 2006)

Vyasram said:
			
		

> is there an option called none. i drink cocoa milk
> 
> also add another option "i do not drink milk" for peta guyz
> 
> also a funny website www.milksucks.com


You do not need milk for coffee/tea

I have coffee absolutely black


----------



## mediator (Sep 4, 2006)

Cofffffeeeeeeeeeee......anyday anytime! Neways  there shud be an option like Juice "Ganne ka juice or musaamii ka or whateva". I wud have voted for that. When I was in Thailand I used to have Juice only instead of coffee in the morning and at any other time....but just sometimes coffee to save my bones!!!


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 4, 2006)

Hm.. no other options will do. Tea or Coffee. No other choice, choose btw this two.


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 4, 2006)

^

Thank You


----------



## Vyasram (Sep 6, 2006)

led_shankar said:
			
		

> You do not need milk for coffee/tea
> 
> I have coffee absolutely black



but it doesn't taste that good


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 6, 2006)

^

I like it 

well, actually you get used to it....
__________
Plus: tea without milk, but with lemon juice is very nice.....hai my mouth is watering
=9


----------



## ilugd (Sep 6, 2006)

doesn't matter. Anything that is hot and brings me out of my computer's monitor radiation induced daze is ok.


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 6, 2006)

^

ooof horrible thought

but i recommend black coffe especially for you ilugd


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Sep 7, 2006)

JUNIOR HORLICKS for ME!  *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_biggrin.gif


----------



## praka123 (Sep 7, 2006)

Anyone there drinkin' Kashmiri _shirchai(Salt Tea)?
_*www.ellenskitchen.com/faqs/chaikash.html


----------



## MyHappyJai (Sep 7, 2006)

SolidSnake said:
			
		

> Tea at home and Coffee in office.



Why coffee in office only why not at home!!!!! Laddu


----------



## paul_007 (Sep 7, 2006)

coffee for me...


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Sep 7, 2006)

Tea...


Because I can prepare it myself easily using teabags...


----------



## sanju (Sep 7, 2006)

tea of course


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 7, 2006)

Either tea/cofee whichever is preferably given to me


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 7, 2006)

Sumeet_naik said:
			
		

> Tea...
> 
> 
> Because I can prepare it myself easily using teabags...


easier to drink water


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 7, 2006)

Tea .....for me 
but my most South Indian frnds drink coffee ..I like coffee sometimes especially in the night


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 7, 2006)

^^ 
Ahha.. again got into this South India - North India thing?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 7, 2006)

Lolz its not related to south north at all


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 7, 2006)

I dont wanna start the National Language thread here 

but all the heavy production of coffeee in the south, must have some effect on its popularity ther, no?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 7, 2006)

Not at all, it depends on person to person like always


----------



## ilugd (Sep 7, 2006)

my dad likes tea, my mom swears by coffee. Bot are from the south.


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 7, 2006)

of course it depends on the person!!!!!

What i mean is that the availability etc. make _some_ difference, no?


----------



## freshseasons (Sep 8, 2006)

Coffee......never heard of much coffee joints...exceptions may be. yup there Tea Stall thrown every where in india.
  Prices.....? A single cheapest cup of mochachillo is 50 times costlier than tea we get at stalls. Not that its necessarily 50 times better. Only its 50 times costlier.And then theres ommmph value that goes into coffee...
    One wants to be seen hanging out in Barista's , cafe' days and what not ? Drooling is there apart from one getting all the chance to exhibit the land of cafe' frappes, cuppchino and then something more.
      Tea at 1.50Rs is the best. Home made anytime Tea. With GF or Wife or anyone who is inbetween these," Where is the nearest CAfe' Day joint "! So hot isnt it ? Lets chill errr talk over a coffee.....


----------



## mediator (Sep 8, 2006)

@freshseasons
Several news channels reported that milk found at several local Tea Stalls selling cheap tea like Rs1.50 is artificially made. So the importance of local TEA stalls is over! Moreover these channels also reported that these stalls boil the left over stale milk of days before.
Ya these stalls make life easy for tea drinkers....but do u wanna compromise with hygiene??

U wont find such contamination in most coffee shops like Barista or else they wud have been closed already. 
Ya Tea is cheap....but I find Coffee more elite!
Drink coffee(not too much) and keep ur heart healthy =>  *news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/409915.stm (Dont compromise with ur heart !)


Hot coffee or COld coffee..............coffee hi coffee............anyday anytime. Cheers for Coffeeee!


----------



## joeldsouza (Sep 8, 2006)

tea


----------



## Rollercoaster (Sep 8, 2006)

Coffee is the best... cant open my brain up in the morning without a large *cup 'o Joe*

i only drink black coffee from the whole family of teas and coffees


----------



## techno_funky (Sep 8, 2006)

Always been a tea drinker not because i love it or something but thats the preffred bevarage in my house. Coffee is quite expensive as far as i have seen so it was only tea in my house.

But thanks to all those coffee houses coffee sure is "IN"


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 8, 2006)

@mediator: "Ya Tea is cheap....but I find Coffee more elite!"


dude, the best varieties of Tea are MUCH more expensive than those of coffee


----------



## SolidSnake (Sep 8, 2006)

MyHappyJai said:
			
		

> Why coffee in office only why not at home!!!!! Laddu


 
Main Chahe Yeh Karoon, Main Chahe Woh Karoon............MERI MARZI!


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 8, 2006)

coffeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## mediator (Sep 8, 2006)

led_shankar said:
			
		

> dude, the best varieties of Tea are MUCH more expensive than those of coffee


I know that man. Its just mah opinion that I find coffee more elite and royal than tea. I didnt say I find it elite because its more expensive. Did I?? Ofcors not!

Neways my phrase can also be rewriten as "Ya Tea is cheap....but I Still like Coffee or wud prefer Coffee!"


----------



## techno_funky (Sep 8, 2006)

Those exotic Tea's wont really make it to your house for everyday use unless you were born with a platinum spoon in your mouth


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 8, 2006)

@Mediator....heheh


actually I should have addressed that post to freshseasons....

peace.


----------



## draco (Sep 8, 2006)

i drink both. in the morning milk, afternoon tea, and evening coffee!!!


----------



## freshseasons (Sep 8, 2006)

Whew!  When were we every discussing wheather coffee or tea was expensive or which is better.( or contaminated)
  Man ! i was just talking of the satarical charm of the both. And how come one comes to the conclusion that i prefer coffee or tea. I prefer Both ! And they have their own occassions !
  I was just having fun on the whole scenario when suddenly someone comes across reminding that this Post is in Fight Club and following it! You are very faithful to the Forum Topics Eh!


----------



## SolidSnake (Sep 8, 2006)

Does anyone remember these lines...

I am a Complan boy,
I am a Complan girl

hehe!


----------



## mediator (Sep 8, 2006)

solidsnake said:
			
		

> I am a Complan boy,
> I am a Complan girl



I'm coffee boy!
Any coffee girl??


----------



## eagle_y2j (Sep 11, 2006)

16:18 coffe aage hai

1 cup expresso can wake *kumbkaran* also !


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 11, 2006)

WOW!!
COFFEE WINNING!! 

this is AWESOME!!!

I DID NOT EXPECT THIS!!!!! ^_^_^_^
__________
coffee islinux... chai is M$


----------



## mediator (Sep 11, 2006)

led_shankar said:
			
		

> WOW!!
> COFFEE WINNING!!
> 
> this is AWESOME!!!
> ...


YA me too didnt expect this! Guess majority of educated people drink coffeeee! Cheers coffeee lovers!


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 11, 2006)

@Mediator: I was impressed even when it was 50-50  COOOOl

from now, all my posts in this thread will end with:
coffee is linux... tea is M$


----------



## reddick (Sep 11, 2006)

Tea For me


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 12, 2006)

no one else here likes dark black coffee/tea?


_coffee is linux... tea is M$_


----------



## Rollercoaster (Sep 12, 2006)

i like dark black coffee...

specially the thick coffee shots.. i like to call them black slugs


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 12, 2006)

lolzzzzz.....tea anytime..coffee is ok..don't know why are u comparing tea n coffee..tea is more healthy  than coffee..


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 12, 2006)

Rollercoaster said:
			
		

> i like dark black coffee...
> 
> specially the thick coffee shots.. i like to call them black slugs


Hi five!

those 'slugs' (i prefer calling them scorpions) are the fountain of life.......

but my mom never lets me have more than a cup (and that too diluted -- not at all scorpionish)

_coffee is linux... tea is M$_
__________


			
				mediator said:
			
		

> YA me too didnt expect this! Guess majority of educated people drink coffeeee! Cheers coffeee lovers!


i think it is because lots of heavy computer-users need coffee to stay awake


----------



## MyHappyJai (Sep 13, 2006)

I love coffee!!!!!!!!!!!

Sometimes, if available good green tea(In some good reataur only).


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 13, 2006)

@MyHappyJai: Dude, I'mm curious...I've heard green tea is bitter....issat so?

_coffee is linux... tea is M$_


----------



## freshseasons (Sep 15, 2006)

Dont know but can there really be competition between them? 
   I mean both are something that is totally subjective!
   Ok i admit i have done my fair share of Voting and Supporting Coffee..But can there really be something like that..


----------



## Sourabh (Sep 15, 2006)

freshseasons said:
			
		

> Dont know but can there really be competition between them?
> I mean both are something that is totally subjective!
> Ok i admit i have done my fair share of Voting and Supporting Coffee..But can there really be something like that..



I do not think this topic has come to a debate. Although this thread finds itself in Fight Club, there isn't any competition. The thread topic could very well have been tea v/s coffee - but whats the point? I take it just in a sense just to know other's preferred beverages. Totally cool, if you ask me.


----------



## mediator (Sep 15, 2006)

@Sourabh......Absolutely. There's one thread started by Virus bro...."Best metal song" or something like that! The same shud be here "Which is ur best beverage?"! Then we can eat more and have more variety in our lives!


----------



## nikhilrao (Sep 16, 2006)

Milk


----------



## crownabhisek (Sep 17, 2006)

Simple_Graduate said:
			
		

> *www.businessworld.in/SEP0406/market.asp
> 
> Generation-X is all about trends. With the coffee culture catching up, there is a sudden rise in the number of coffee shops, especially in urban India. Today, there are around 500 Barista and Café Coffee Day outlets across the country. And the loser in the hot beverages segment has been good old tea.
> In 2003, consumption of coffee was about 20 per cent less than that of tea. Since then, however, there has been a gradual decline in tea consumption. Last year, it went down by 5 million kg from 239.31 million kg the year before. Now the tea industry is fighting back....................................


 
You've provided such a *big article* that i can't *read* it. Hope the article is something about promoting *coffee*. And *really* it must be a work of *genius*.


----------



## suave_guy (Sep 17, 2006)

coffee anyday over tea....
specially the Irish Coffee served in barista without sugar is too good...
have sweet memories attached to it....


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 17, 2006)

@crownabhishek: please change your font 

_coffee is linux... tea is M$_


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 17, 2006)

led_shankar said:
			
		

> @crownabhishek: please change your font
> 
> _coffee is linux... tea is M$_



*This is nothing got to do with Tea or coffee*


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 17, 2006)

so what, huh??? it is not as if i'm adding to my posts unnecessarily 
__________
since bandwidth wastage posts are not counted


----------



## Rollercoaster (Sep 18, 2006)

well i say coffee beat tea hands down due to the following reasons:

1. Much Much More variety(in both basic coffee and products)
2. A lot of style...(mugs, international recog, etc etc)
3. Better at its job...(will keep u more awake then tea)
4. Clean preperation.(none of that chai ki patti and channi)
5. Much easier to store and long lasting.

how abt that!


----------



## mediator (Sep 19, 2006)

rollercoaster said:
			
		

> chai ki patti and channi


 Hehehe!


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 19, 2006)

Rollercoaster said:
			
		

> well i say coffee beat tea hands down due to the following reasons:
> 
> 1. Much Much More variety(in both basic coffee and products)
> 2. A lot of style...(mugs, international recog, etc etc)
> ...



1. - Linux has much much more variety than M$
                (see *lwn.net/Distributions/ and *www.bbspot.com/news/2000/4/linux_distros.html)

2. - Linux has a lot of style  - much more than the drab windows GUI...and to suit various tastes

3 - Better at its job - I don't think I need to elaborate on this 

4 - Clean ... -no f***ing INI files....registry s**t etc

5- Long lasting - does not get obsolete with a new version, unlike windows. If it does, there is usually a free upgrade 

conclusion: _coffee is linux... tea is M$_


----------



## ilugd (Sep 19, 2006)

I used to assume tea is easier to store. Am I wrong? I mean, it doesn't spoil easy.

using ledshankar's terminology, it is more fault tolerant.


----------



## mediator (Sep 19, 2006)

Ugh man! Technical terms in this thread?


----------



## Rollercoaster (Sep 19, 2006)

led_shankar said:
			
		

> conclusion: coffee is linux... tea is M$


Mega LOL

@ilugd: well i think if coffee powder/beans are kept in an airtight container then they wont get spoiled for almost ever.. and tea leaves get fungus if stored for long. besides coffee is somethign that u can re-heat and consume without any thought.. whereas i have heard that reheating tea makes it unhealthy...

besides the chai walas at every nukker use the same  'chai ki patti' z dozen of times insted of usign it once.. that is my biggest problem with tea outside my home. and with coffee nothing like that


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 19, 2006)

Rollercoaster said:
			
		

> besides the chai walas at every nukker use the same  'chai ki patti' z dozen of times insted of usign it once.



**ugh**

**puke**

_coffee is linux... tea is M$_


----------



## mediator (Sep 19, 2006)

@rollercoaster => "Tea leaves get fungus"....hehehe  ....
I donno how many tea lovers will drink Tea after this posts of urs! Nice post!


----------



## william (Sep 19, 2006)

All three milk. tea and coffee.


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 19, 2006)

@William: WTH? all 3?? There are only 2 options here. X(

_coffee is linux... tea is M$_


----------



## supernova (Sep 27, 2006)

Let me see what i like:
   -- Cold coffee
   -- Ice Tea
   -- Cold coffee with ice cream

BTW has anyone had tea with ice cream...  
.. me neither.

Thus coffee for me!!


----------



## shaunak (Sep 27, 2006)

DiHydrogen Oxide, everyday.


----------



## kumarmohit (Sep 27, 2006)

Neither I only take Milk and Lassi


----------



## ShekharPalash (Sep 27, 2006)

Coffee... can't live without my daily 5-6 cups @ work / home


----------



## Tech.Masti (Sep 28, 2006)

coffeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee here
rarely tea without milk.....


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 5, 2006)

well i'd say coffee won. yepeee......


----------



## led_shankar (Oct 11, 2006)

Rollercoaster said:
			
		

> well i'd say coffee won. yepeee......



_coffee is linux... tea is M$_

Maybe now we can be assured that Linux will also win


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 11, 2006)

linux is already a winner!!!!


----------



## led_shankar (Oct 11, 2006)

That it most definitely is.... but I meant statistically.

_coffee is linux... tea is M$_


----------



## isakgv (Oct 14, 2006)

wow even thinking of the rich aroma and the crispy taste of coffee makes my mouth watering


----------



## mandar5 (Oct 14, 2006)

whatever u say guys but being a chem student i wud advise u to have a cup of tea atleast once in a day as it is chemically proven that it has some chemicals which r gud for cardiac muscles and helps to keep ur heart young


----------



## mediator (Oct 14, 2006)

mandar5 said:
			
		

> whatever u say guys but being a chem student i wud advise u to have a cup of tea atleast once in a day as it is chemically proven that it has some chemicals which r gud for cardiac muscles and helps to keep ur heart young


Heart?? #45 ,page 3 of this thread! For proof google urself as to which is better for health.


----------



## Sourabh (Oct 14, 2006)

Atleast there are no flirts on this board who would want another option in the poll - 'Coffee, tea or me' 

I know I am evil.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 15, 2006)

even between 'coffee, tea and you' everone will choose coffee


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 15, 2006)

prefer a cup oif tea on a lazy morn than coffee anyday


----------



## mandar5 (Oct 15, 2006)

tea is mildest stimulant and also cheapest and a cup everyday is a must


----------



## Poon (Nov 1, 2006)

A coffee a day keeps the doc away


----------



## faraaz (Nov 20, 2006)

Coffeee!!!! Man, tea is so boring! Plus it doesn't keep you up like Coffee...

And you can't get wired on 10 espresso shots...


----------



## anandk (Nov 20, 2006)

err... ...no 3rd option... ...hic !


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 20, 2006)

Poll is not good enuf , where is Bournvita?


----------



## hailgautam (Dec 15, 2006)

morning in sleep: Horliks, mom brings near me and i automatically drink and go back to sleep....bad habit but 26yrs habit die hard.

afternoon: tea....if i am home........tea if with friends............... coffee-with others

daytime: lots of coffee....vending machine coffee is better than tea...vending machine tea sux infact.....

now a days unemployed: no money no coffee no tea nothing anything


----------



## hash!! (Dec 15, 2006)

cofffeeee!!
thats my morning fix...


----------

